# Replacing Awning Fabric on 5th wheel



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone replace your awning fabric Lately? Where is best place. Ours has a rip in it. It is Dometic hardware with A&E Sunchaser fabric. We live in Cypress but we can take it anywhere around Houston and surrounding.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Try US Canvas & Awning-They are in the southwest part of houston.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Court.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Anyone replace your awning fabric Lately? Where is best place. Ours has a rip in it. It is Dometic hardware with A&E Sunchaser fabric. We live in Cypress but we can take it anywhere around Houston and surrounding.


I replaced mine, Duvals in port Arthur supplied and installed it. Wonderful experience and it wasnt as expensive as I firdt thpught. The price was so affordable I purchased an awning shade also. Both wete a great invesent.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

May be too late, but we bought the fabric on eBay.

SG2


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I measured it Friday and Texas RV in Conroe ordered it. They are coming next Friday to install at my house. Now my 5th wheel doesn't have to sit in a lot somewhere waiting to get worked on.


----------

